# TNT Rice and Browned Butter



## kadesma (May 3, 2012)

This is so good with simply prepared seafood,chicken or pork or veal tenderloin or chops.
 Bring 3 cups of chicken stock/broth to boil along with the juice of one lemon in a med sauce pan. Add 1 cup white rice,return to boil, reduce heat.Cover and simmer til liquid is absorbed,about 20 min. Now melt 1/4 cup of butter til richly browned but don't burn. Stir butter into the cooked rice let sit a few minutes before serving. I top with 2-3 tab. of chopped fresh parsley. Enjoy
kades I have a recipe for veal piccante if anyone is interested.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2012)

The taste of browned butter is a great addition to rice.   Brown butter is key to a good pilaf.


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> The taste of browned butter is a great addition to rice.   Brown butter is key to a good pilaf.



thanks Andy, do you have a recipe you like you would be kind enough to pass on?
cj


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2012)

*Pilaf*

CJ, this is my Mom's recipe.  I grew up eating this as the standard side dish to most meals. 

 Pilaf

1 C             Rice, long grain  
4 Tb      Butter
2      Nests of Angel Hair Pasta
2 C      Chicken broth

Thoroughly rinse and drain the rice. 

Melt the butter in a 2-quart pan.  Crumble the pasta nests into the butter.  Brown the pasta in the butter.  The butter and the noodles should turn a fairly dark brown (more than golden brown but less than burned).  It is the browning of the butter and noodles that really gives the pilaf its flavor.

Add the rice and cook over medium heat for a few minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the broth and bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce to a simmer, and cook, covered, for 25 minutes.  Don't open the pan to look or stir.

At the end of the cooking time, turn off the burner and let it rest in the pan (covered) for 5 to 10 minutes.  Fluff with a fork and serve.
_
_


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> CJ, this is my Mom's recipe.  I grew up eating this as the standard side dish to most meals.
> 
> Pilaf
> 
> ...


Andy,
Thank you so much. This looks wonderful I think it will be part of our Sunday diiner I know the kids will gobble this up, and ask for seconds
Thanks again,
cj


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 4, 2012)

It's interesting that the common rule is 1 cup of rice to 2 cups of liquid, yet the recipe in the OP is 1:3. I wonder why that doesn't come out too wet/gummy. The 20 minutes fits my usual experience cooking white rice (40 minutes for brown rice).


----------



## kadesma (May 7, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> CJ, this is my Mom's recipe.  I grew up eating this as the standard side dish to most meals.
> 
> Pilaf
> 
> ...


Andy,
made your mom's recipe yesterday. It was a smash hit. My whole family dove in and didn't come up again til it was all gone. Thanks so much this is a keeper.
cj


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2012)

I'm glad you all liked it.


----------



## zfranca (Aug 15, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It's interesting that the common rule is 1 cup of rice to 2 cups of liquid, yet the recipe in the OP is 1:3. I wonder why that doesn't come out too wet/gummy. The 20 minutes fits my usual experience cooking white rice (40 minutes for brown rice).


I was wondering about that, also. 
My rule is: 1 cup of rice to 2 1/2 cups of liquid (cooking with the lid on).
Absorbency and cooking time can vary depending on the type of rice used.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2012)

zfranca said:


> I was wondering about that, also.
> My rule is: 1 cup of rice to 2 1/2 cups of liquid. Sometimes the liquid absorbency depends on the type of rice used.


I'm sorry it should have read 2 cups to 1 cup or 4 cups to 2 to double it. Was posting before I got my glasses and right after eye surgery. So I hit the 3 instead of the 2.
kadesma


----------



## Soma (Aug 20, 2012)

This sounds so delish, but I have a question for AndyM about the angel hair pasta.....after 25 mins of cooking, doesn't the pasta turn to liquid? (or at least, mush? or disappear?)


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2012)

Soma said:


> This sounds so delish, but I have a question for AndyM about the angel hair pasta.....after 25 mins of cooking, doesn't the pasta turn to liquid? (or at least, mush? or disappear?)



I understand why you would ask that.  We've all had mushy pasta at one time or another.  

However, the pasta remains firm throughout.  Maybe because it was browned in butter first.  I sometimes brown egg noodles in the oven before cooking them in water and they have a firmer texture.  

Regardless, pasta texture is not an issue.  Try the recipe, you'll like it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 24, 2012)

Soma said:


> This sounds so delish, but I have a question for AndyM about the angel hair pasta.....after 25 mins of cooking, doesn't the pasta turn to liquid? (or at least, mush? or disappear?)



There is a term _al dente_ which means "to the bite." This is how you cook pasta. While it's cooked about enough you take a fork and get some pasta from the pot and run it under cold water so that you won't burn yourself, and you taste/chew it. When it is done just perfectly (to your bite) take it off the stove and run it through a strainer.

I've never seen any pasta take 25 minutes. About 18-20 minutes is typical.


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> There is a term al dente which means "to the bite." This is how you cook pasta. While it's cooked about enough you take a fork and get some pasta from the pot and run it under cold water so that you won't burn yourself, and you taste/chew it. When it is done just perfectly (to your bite) take it off the stove and run it through a strainer.
> 
> I've never seen any pasta take 25 minutes. About 18-20 minutes is typical.



It depends on where you live (and the pasta). At high altitude it can take longer (I live at about 7000 feet above sea level. I went up in the mountains camping one time and it took forever for the pasta to get done.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 27, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> There is a term _al dente_
> ...
> I've never seen any pasta take 25 minutes. About 18-20 minutes is typical.



Around here usual cooking times are 8/13 minutes. I can't remember a pasta package with a printed cooking time longer than that.
But maybe I need to eat more fish 



chopper said:


> It depends on where you live (and the pasta). At high altitude it can take longer (I live at about 7000 feet above sea level. I went up in the mountains camping one time and it took forever for the pasta to get done.



Same happened to me. But I was at sea level, so it was my fault: my camp stove was so weak we couldn't even bring the water to boil...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2012)

Greg, Luca et al.  We are not discussing boiling pasta.  This is a rice dish which includes a little toasted pasta.  When the rice dish is done, the pasta is not mushy.  I don't know why.  Perhaps because it's been, browned and cooked in butter before any boiling occurred.


----------

